# Tyson 13.06.2011



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

My poor boy Tyson has passed on on the 13.06.2011.

Over the last week I noticed he was actng a bit strange, not eating treats, slow to get up and come, I thought this most just be old age as he would of been turning 12 in the next few weeks.

Last night after coming home from walking I left my 3 boys and girl out to get a drink and enjoy the last bit of sun in the day...not long after I could hear an awful commotion outside, my father went outside and when he returned he told me Tyson was after passing on.

I'll miss him the most today when I return from work to not see his little grey muzzle looking up at me 

The other dogs seamed bewildered I wish I could explain it to them somehow. 


Goodnight sweet boy.:rip:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss, may he rest in peace.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so very sorry for you but glad it was so quick in coming and he did not spend a lot of time suffering.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes I am also glad he wasn't long suffering, he seams to have just went for a nap on his bed in our shed and just simply not woken up.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Bless You*

I am sorry for your loss. Bless you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry, my heart felt condolences. :halogsd:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Just breaks my heart to read your story..._
_I am so sorry for the loss of your Tyson....._


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for the support, it makes it easier when people can understand how you feel after the loss of one of our beloved dogs.


----------

